# Is MSP still using the 2017 list?



## SemperFidelis (Sep 24, 2019)

I took the 2017 test and got an 85, got hired by my local department. I'm currently deployed as a reservist and just claimed veterans status. 

Is there any chance I get a state police card for the next RTT? Or are they using the 2019 list now?


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

No idea - but thank you for serving and be safe!


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

They are until a new test comes out. Go on their website and see how low they are at currently, and if it’s lower then your number, you probably missed your card.


----------



## unexpo (Feb 6, 2017)

They got down to the 86’s for the 85th rtt, so if they do an 86th rtt off the 2017 list, then yes, you will get a card


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

unexpo said:


> They got down to the 86's for the 85th rtt, so if they do an 86th rtt off the 2017 list, then yes, you will get a card


You sure it's 86? The candidate letter on the website says 89.15.


----------



## unexpo (Feb 6, 2017)

https://www.mass.gov/files/documents/2019/07/26/Notice to Runners for 7-24&25_0.pdf?_ga=2.256771211.128442347.1569338613-976549697.1514984386

I was wrong, it looks like they went as low as 85.5, although not necessarily have processed those candidates for the 85th unless they were able to procure additional funding for a larger class


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ah ok I was looking in the wrong place! Maybe I’ll get a card...


----------



## !_#^ (Aug 28, 2019)

Have there been any rumors about a start date for the academy


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Never seen !_#^ for a screen name before.

"A" for originality


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> Never seen !_#^ for a screen name before.
> 
> "A" for originality


You've seen this story.

Kid: "I need a screen name that won't let the DIs figure out who I am. Oh I got it."

Jump cut to the DIs.

"Someone just picked a screen name that we can't figure out." And then they just laughed and laughed and laughed.


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 8, 2019)

HistoryHound said:


> You've seen this story.
> 
> Kid: "I need a screen name that won't let the DIs figure out who I am. Oh I got it."
> 
> ...


In all seriousness tho, they probably couldn't figure out who it is.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Bananaman said:


> In all seriousness tho, they probably couldn't figure out who it is.


----------



## Tecno (Jan 20, 2021)

Good Morning, Just looking for some guidance.
I just got my letter for the 86RTT, does anyone know how the academy is going to turned out with the current pandemic. 

Also, I am a LEO, How big of a target you become in the academy....


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo (Dec 16, 2017)

If you are on the reserve backfill list of this list, say you don’t make it in to the academy as a backfill. will your candidate number carry over to the next exam? Or is it back to starting from square one with the new CS exam coming out.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> Or is it back to starting from square one with the new CS exam coming out.


This.


----------

